# Epson 5020 Mounted To Floor Joist



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Could anyone recommend a good projector mount for the Epson 5020 so it can be mounted to a floor joist?


Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Scott,

I have not seen a mount that can be mounted to a joist. Do you have the space to put in a 2x6 between the two joists where you want to mount the projector and then attach a mount to the 2x6?


----------



## adamdivine (Jul 31, 2009)

Any Chief mount can be used with ceiling adapters for pretty much any type of installation. Just search for Chief ceiling plates and you will see all types including ones specifically for joist installs. Just be prepared that the mounts and ceiling adapters are pricey; rocksolid but pricey.


----------

